# Itachi vs. Freddy



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 19, 2008)

So it's the Dream World.
However Freddy doesn't know about ninja hax and he locks eyes with Itachi.
Itachi tries to bust out the Tsukuyomi.

What happens? Can Itachi's mind-screwing reality overcome Freddy's or will Freddy remain in control?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 19, 2008)

Likelt Freddy would win, but is this a fight cause if so Itachi still rapes this.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2008)

Freddy gives  Itachi a memorable "Come Here Bitch" - slap.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 19, 2008)

If the fight is in the Dream World Itachi is most likely screwed

I wonder what kind of nightmares Freddy would give to him


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 19, 2008)

Well that's the thing.
No one has ever really tried to mindrape Freddy in the Dream World.
It be like a reality warp in a reality warp once Itachi tried the Tsukuyomi on Freddy in the DW.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 19, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well that's the thing.
> No one has ever really tried to mindrape Freddy in the Dream World.
> It be like a reality warp in a reality warp once Itachi tried the Tsukuyomi on Freddy in the DW.



What did Freddy say in part 3 again to the D&D kid.?


"I don't believe in magic, brat!"

And proceeds to gut the little fucker.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Aug 19, 2008)

Believe or not, if it works it works(not saying it will but if it does so what you cant kill Freddy).


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

This has been done before.

In the Dream World, Freddy is godlike. There's nothing that Itachi can do to him that will do any lasting damage.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 19, 2008)

Itachi uses Susanoo dream world.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Itachi uses Susanoo dream world.



And Freddy walks through it and kills Itachi anyway.  He's a Goddamn Reality Warper in the Dream World, the best Itachi can do is pretend to be one.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd have to go with Itachi on this one.  Actually I'd say it's a rapestomp of Krueger

1)  Freddy isn't invulnerable in dreamland, especially not to a Shinobi.  Not everyone is a screaming little child

2)  Freddy's power is actually demonic in nature, meaning Susanoo--or the Sharingan is perfectly suited to bitch-slapping him.  Oh and it's very similar to most of the Genjutsu shown in Naruto.

3)  Mind-Entering Techniques are something Itachi is probably familiar with, being from Konoha and all.

4)  Unless Freddy has gained godlike movement abilities, Itachi/almost any Narutoverse Shinobi would tear him apart hand to hand.  It's hard to claw something to death when that something can rip your arms off.  He might not believe in magic, but what about your standard ass-kicking?

5)  Nothing Freddy could create would probably scare Itachi.  In other words he'd have no psychological advantages whatsoever


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

Freddy has more or less complete control over dreams he enters.

While it is possible to hurt him, and even manipulate dreams yourself, these typically have little effect on Freddy who is already in total control.

However, as I have just now learned, Freddy does have weaknesses.

His powers are fear based, and it is suggested that if you aren't afraid of him, he can't hurt you. This is not typically a severe weakness. Have you seen the guy?

Another weakness is that if you are somehow able to bring him into the real world, he'll lose a good chunk of his powers.

Susanoo and Tsukuyomi won't do much to him, if anything, but what woould most probably win Itachi the fight is the fact that Freddy is pyrophobic. Being burned alive and subsequently sent to Hell, he apparently has a healthy fear of the stuff, enough that it can apparently turn the tables without much effort.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 19, 2008)

I like how everybody seems to be assuming that Freddy's going to fuck around with Itachi like he's the final girl in one of his flicks.

Oh and the whole "People have to be afraid of me for me to come back!" shit was thrown in later, which is pretty obvious in the first movie when he's entering the dreams of kids who don't even know who the fuck he is till almost the end of the damn movie.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

His victims don't have to know about him for him to hurt them, it is sufficient that *someone* knows who he is and is afraid of him, not just the people he targets.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 19, 2008)

Not a damn one of those kids' parents was shown to be afraid of Freddy coming back.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

Specific fear of him coming back is not necessary.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 19, 2008)

We didn't see any sign of them having any fear of him at all till Nancy brought back the damn hat.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 19, 2008)

They remembered him, and his memory inspired fear of some sort or other. That fear, while it may not have been directly of him, was attached to him.

When she brought back the hat the fear grew.  And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 19, 2008)

He was murdering people for quite awhile before she brought back the hat.  In fact bringing back the hat didn't have any affect on Freddy's attacks at all, it just allowed Nancy to figure out that her mom actually knew who was trying to kill her.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Freddy is faster than a loco madman, he blitzes Itachi with reality warping and turns him into a ninja cockroach.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 20, 2008)

Freddy doesnt' believe in sharingan. Fredy wins



The Space Cowboy said:


> Unless Freddy has gained godlike movement abilities, Itachi/almost any Narutoverse Shinobi would tear him apart hand to hand.  It's hard to claw something to death when that something can rip your arms off.  He might not believe in magic, but what about your standard ass-kicking?


Freddy only uses the force he considers necesary, he can be a strong as he wants in the dream world, (Super Freddy anyone?) and he's playing with his victims all the time anyway. 

Freddy was easily taking hits from Jason , who's definetly stronger than Itachi OUTSIDE the dreamworld, nor to mention durability wise Itachi is shit compared to Freddy too.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2008)

Itachi uses Susano-o, the end.

Freddy gets to massacre little girls in an eternal genjutsu.
Win Win situation here.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Susano will do nothing to Freddy in the Dream World, where he is god-like. Any damage done to him in the dream world does not last. In other words, Itachi can't harm him, and loses via a claw swipe to the face!


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 20, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Susano will do nothing to Freddy in the Dream World, where he is god-like. Any damage done to him in the dream world does not last. In other words, Itachi can't harm him, and loses via a claw swipe to the face!



Sasuke pwned Orochimaru in his own dimension. Itachi will easily pwn Freddy here, no MS needed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 20, 2008)

There is a difference between Freddy and Orochimaru. That difference is not small.


----------



## Id (Aug 20, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Freddy is faster than a loco madman, he blitzes Itachi with reality warping and turns him into a ninja cockroach.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBYc_WuTAis&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 20, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> There is a difference between Freddy and Orochimaru. That difference is not small.


One molests teenage boys, the other molests teenage girls

I doubt Freddy's preferences will help much against a God like Itachi.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 20, 2008)

Funny, but no.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 20, 2008)

I tend to be skeptical of Freddy's ability to do much of anything to anyone more potent, skilled, and strong willed than slasher movie teenagers. Thus, I would favor most of the upper level of nin from Naruto as kicking his ass.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Voorhees>Slasher movie teenagers.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Itachi wouldn't fear him at all. Freddy would have no power.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I tend to be skeptical of Freddy's ability to do much of anything to anyone more potent, skilled, and strong willed than slasher movie teenagers. .



You mean like Jason, who got his ass handed to him by Freddy in the Dream World? 

So, yes, he will destroy Itachi in the dream world.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Itachi wouldn't fear him at all. Freddy would have no power.



Yeah... Jason was batshit afraid of Freddy... not.

Freddy still played crotch ping pong with him.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason is weak.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 20, 2008)

No he isn't, you're just mad that Itachi isn't being touted as God's gift to manga.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason chases drunk teenagers and has trouble catching them.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Jason is weak.



I'm amazed you can sit comfortably after the large amount of crap you just released...


----------



## King of heaven (Aug 20, 2008)

Freddy take this .


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

How do they always end up losing to some teenagers at the end of each movie?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> How do they always end up losing to some teenagers at the end of each movie?



I can only take so much of this wave of stupidity before I drown. 

First off, Freddy and Jason "lose" because they have to by the rule of horror movie. Seriously, that should be obvious. And secondly, Freddy does not "lose" at the end of all the movies. Have you watched the series? And thirdly, considering that the villains always return because they are immortal, it is debatable if hey really EVER lose.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 20, 2008)

Plot demands.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 20, 2008)

Hannibal Lecter comes out of nowhere and eats them both.

The end.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Yeah... Jason was batshit afraid of Freddy... not.
> 
> Freddy still played crotch ping pong with him.



Jason is literally retarded and just stands there and takes shots like a retarded tank, Itachi can use basic nin technique.........DODGE!!!!! o shit!!!!
Or Bunshin!!!! Or his specialty....Exploding bunshin!!!!! OH WOW!!!!


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Jason is literally retarded and just stands there and takes shots like a retarded tank, Itachi can use basic nin technique.........DODGE!!!!! o shit!!!!
> Or Bunshin!!!! Or his specialty....Exploding bunshin!!!!! OH WOW!!!!



And Freddy just goes like this...



...and turns him into a cockroach.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> And Freddy just goes like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and turns him into a cockroach.



But it doesn't work because Freddy has no power against people who don't fear him.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> But it doesn't work because Freddy has no power against people who don't fear him.



Freddy had powers against people who don't even know him.

And again... how many times to repeat that... Jason was not afraid of Freddy and Freddy still played ping pong with him.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4mnNpqc7rXA[/YOUTUBE]

Reality warper?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> **snip**
> 
> Reality warper?



Yeah, well. The ending kinda proves that not fearing him doesn't work.



Oh... not to forget, which version of Freddy is this?

Freddy 1-6/vsJason version, or Freddy 7 version?

The last one was kinda evil incarnated which broke out of the movies and into the real world.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Did Freddy kill her or her mother?

And if freddy comes into the real world he is getting speedblitzed and incinerated.


----------



## Tash (Aug 20, 2008)

The Space Cowboy said:


> 2)  Freddy's power is actually demonic in nature, meaning Susanoo--or the Sharingan is perfectly suited to bitch-slapping him.  Oh and it's very similar to most of the Genjutsu shown in Naruto.



Don't tell me you're likening Sharingan restraining Kyuubi to it restraining any demon force.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 20, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I tend to be skeptical of Freddy's ability to do much of anything to anyone more potent, skilled, and strong willed than slasher movie teenagers. Thus, I would favor most of the upper level of nin from Naruto as kicking his ass.



Yeah, Jason Voorhes was able to totally destroy Freddy in straight combat. Freddy only got an upper hand by exploiting Jason's feat of drowning.

And Itachi is about 20 steps above Itachi on the threat level.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Did Freddy kill her or her mother?



The mother, yeah. Her, no. But he corrects that in part 3.


Freddy never was truly defeated in the dream world. The ever reoccuring plot device was to pull him into the real world where his powers are dimished.

And even that doesn't permanently get rid of him. (hence the seven movies).




Bolt Crank said:


> Yeah, Jason Voorhes was able to totally destroy Freddy in straight combat. Freddy only got an upper hand by exploiting Jason's feat of drowning.



Not in the dream world.

Freddy was trashing Jason there but Jason just wouldn't stay down. That's where the water fear thing kicked in.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Isn't he in the real world in the third one. There is no way he could kill Itachi in the real world.


I haven't even seen all of the movies. I think I stopped after 3. Horror movies usually get bad after the third movie.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Isn't he in the real world in the third one.



Nope.




> I haven't even seen all of the movies. I think I stopped after 3. Horror movies usually get bad after the third movie.



The sixth one is awesome for the lulz. Freddy controlling some poor guy with a gamepad is lol worthy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmdityGT-R8[/YOUTUBE]


In part 6 his powers were already so large that the lines between reality and dream were completely blurred in Springwood.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah that is why I stopped watching. 


If Freddy can do shit like that he wins, but he might not beacuse CIS is still on. In character Freddy is out to kill, but toys with his opponents.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Yeah that is why I stopped watching.



The seventh one is a lot better though. They completely ditch the comedy there. I'd say, second best of the whole series.




> If Freddy can do shit like that he wins, but he might not beacuse CIS is still on. In character Freddy is out to kill, but toys with his opponents.



When was it said that CIS is on? Not in the op.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 20, 2008)

Nothing in the OP says Freddy is in character.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> The seventh one is a lot better though. They completely ditch the comedy there. I'd say, second best of the whole series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OBD rules have both CIS and bloodlust on unless the OP says something different.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Yeah, Jason Voorhes was able to totally destroy Freddy in straight combat. Freddy only got an upper hand by exploiting Jason's feat of drowning.
> 
> And Itachi is about 20 steps above Itachi on the threat level.



Not in the dream world. 

And this proves that people don't need to be afraid of Freddy, they just need to have fear, and all people have fear. Once Freddy knows it, it's all over, Itachi gets


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope Itachi doesnt have fear maybe besides seeing his precious Sasuke-kun dead.....he killed his clan so its not like he has any friends or a mom or dad to care about, he doesn't care if all of Konoha hates him even though he sacrificed himself for them, and he also planned his death for like 3 years so he wasn't afraid of dying.

Also Freddy is afraid of fire, generic katon burns him to a crisp.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Nope Itachi doesnt have fear maybe besides seeing his precious Sasuke-kun dead.....he killed his clan so its not like he has any friends or a mom or dad to care about, he doesn't care if all of Konoha hates him even though he sacrificed himself for them, and he also planned his death for like 3 years so he wasn't afraid of dying.
> 
> Also Freddy is afraid of fire, generic katon burns him to a crisp.



itachi is afraid of seeing Sasuke die, as YOU just pointed out. 
If you try to argue, don't contradict yourself! 

Itachi is also afraid of the village being destroyed. And fire won't matter in the dream word so lond as it's under Freddy's command, after all, he has used it himself. :amazed


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2008)

If a bunch of teenagers can bust out of the dream world and retard Jason im sure Itachi can too.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 20, 2008)

Too bad he can't do that here.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 20, 2008)

Teens only escape from the Dream World when Freddy lets them, or at the end of the movie when PIS is in full effect.

And Jason needed fucking help just to survive in the Dream World much less get out.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2008)

Um...Jace beat the crap out of Freddy until the Plot Device fear of water weakness came into play.


----------



## Id (Aug 21, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Did Freddy kill her or her mother?



NoES 1
Freddy Kills her mom.

NoES 3 (Dream Worriers)
He guts the little bitch.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Um...Jace beat the crap out of Freddy until the Plot Device fear of water weakness came into play.



Errr... no.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-B_K7fuQxc[/YOUTUBE]

Sure. Jason landed some hits because Freddy was unprepared (or rather annoyed) but for most of the time Freddy fucked around with him.


And I kinda doubt that Itachi can survive a lot of that smashing around consider that each smash can easily bend steel.


You also have to consider that this was Freddy at his weakest throughout the entire movie series.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2008)

I really do not understand some of you guys. Freddy gets beaten by mere TEENAGERS. :/

Itachi wins.



> And I kinda doubt that Itachi can survive a lot of that smashing around consider that each smash can easily bend steel.



Are you sure? Itachi is more durable than you think. Take Kyuubi Naruto vs Sasuke for example. KN basically thrashed Sasuke into a mountain which then made a cratered like hole. I can guarantee you with that amount of force, bending steel would be an ease.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> I really do not understand some of you guys. Freddy gets beaten by mere TEENAGERS. :/



With a _massive_ amount of PIS.

And most of those teenagers are dead. Freddy is still alive.




> Itachi wins.



No.




> Are you sure? Itachi is more durable than you think. Take Kyuubi Naruto vs Sasuke for example. KN basically thrashed Sasuke into a mountain which then made a cratered like hole. I can guarantee you with that amount of force, bending steel would be an ease.



Nice.

And where do we have such durability feats for Itachi?

And why the hell does everyone think that Freddy must somehow fight Itachi physically or something.

He could just as well turn him into a cockroach or banish him into a video game or god knows what else.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2008)

> Nice.
> 
> And where do we have such durability feats for Itachi?



You are seriously not going to convince me that Pre Sasuke is going to have better durability feats than his older brother. Just stop right there.



> And why the hell does everyone think that Freddy must somehow fight Itachi physically or something.



Same thing can be said here. Why does everyone think that Itachi isn't able to wake himself up after grabbing him despite the fact that he has feats that no real life human can ever posses? And before you say, "How does Itachi know he will be able to extract Freddy from the dreamworld to reality?". Itachi isn't a dumbass. 



> He could just as well turn him into a cockroach or banish him into a video game or god knows what else.



Of course that didn't stop Jason from pummeling his ass down in the dream world. Why didn't Freddy make his strength all weak or turn him into a mouse? The only thing that changed Jason from a hulking monster to a child is water. <- It had nothing to do with Freddy's power whatsoever because he was shocked to see him in his child-like state.  

Oh and Itachi can still wake himself up. >_>


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> You are seriously not going to convince me that Pre Sasuke is going to have better durability feats than his older brother. Just stop right there.



Sasuke can transform himself into an inhuman monster.

Itachi still has a regular body. 




> Same thing can be said here. Why does everyone think that Itachi isn't able to wake himself up after grabbing him despite the fact that he has feats that no real life human can ever posses? And before you say, "How does Itachi know he will be able to extract Freddy from the dreamworld to reality?". Itachi isn't a dumbass.



One simple reason.

There is nothing else than the Dream World.

Fighting area is given as the Dream World.

There is nothing to wake up to or anything.



> Of course that didn't stop Jason from pummeling his ass down in the dream world. Why didn't Freddy make his strength all weak or turn him into a mouse? The only thing that changed Jason from a hulking monster to a child is water. <- It had nothing to do with Freddy's power whatsoever because he was shocked to see him in his child-like state.



You seem to have kinda missed the fact that Freddy was at his weakest during Freddy vs Jason. He lost all the souls he gathered and even the dream demons at the end of part 6.




> Oh and Itachi can still wake himself up. >_>



BFR.

There is nothing to wake up to.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2008)

> Sasuke can transform himself into an inhuman monster.
> 
> Itachi still has a regular body.



No one in Naruto has a regular body, if that is the case, a normal punch would mist anyone. 




> You seem to have kinda missed the fact that Freddy was at his weakest during Freddy vs Jason. He lost all the souls he gathered and even the dream demons at the end of part 6.



Oh please, if that was the case, he would have  transformed everyone into little animals every single time. But he doesn't. Because he is cocky and dumb which will be his downfall in the end. 

At best, this is a stalemate. For one, Freddy can do whatever he wants in his domain. The questions remain what happens if he gets mind raped and what effects the Susanoo would inflict in the dream world.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> No one in Naruto has a regular body, if that is the case, a normal punch would mist anyone.



As far as I remember Kunai and Shuriken that still get stuck in tree trunks are viable weapons in Naruto.




> Oh please, if that was the case, he would have  transformed everyone into little animals every single time. But he doesn't. Because he is cocky and dumb which will be his downfall in the end.



He is cocky but not dumb.

Next in line he didn't transform everyone into tiny animals because it would be boring. It still doesn't change the fact that he is capable of doing it.




> At best, this is a stalemate. For one, Freddy can do whatever he wants in his domain. The questions remain what happens if he gets mind raped and what effects the Susanoo would inflict in the dream world.



At best it's a complete stomp in favor of Krueger. He just doesn't have to acknowledge Itachi's powers to negate them. 

He already did that back in part 3. A teenager attacked him with blasts of magic and at first they seemed to work.

Then Freddy went all "I don't believe in magic!" and walks through the magic blasts without them doing anything.

And then he gutted the little fucker.

Heck, or Krueger is really cruel and transforms his eyes into hyper-mega sharingans (Super Freddy anyone?).

And what is Itachi going to mind rape Freddy with? That guy is as sick and twisted as they come and he went through several horrible deaths. Which Itachi does not know.

As you already said, dreams are Freddy's domain. He decides what you have there and what you don't.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> As far as I remember Kunai and Shuriken that still get stuck in tree trunks are viable weapons in Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes never shown to turn people into roaches stop making stuff up, and whats to stop Itachi from using amaterasu as a mouse? :rofl


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2008)

> At best it's a complete stomp in favor of Krueger. He just doesn't have to acknowledge Itachi's powers to negate them.


Except Asuma's projectile IS CAPABLE of penetrating through the tree and the stone. 



> He is cocky but not dumb.
> 
> Next in line he didn't transform everyone into tiny animals because it would be boring. It still doesn't change the fact that he is capable of doing it.



The series spanned from the first nightmare to the final nightmare. That is 6x. Yes, I would say he is cocky and dumb. I'm not saying he has an IQ of just 10. He can control his dream, correct? But failing 6x is dumb in my book.




> At best it's a complete stomp in favor of Krueger. He just doesn't have to acknowledge Itachi's powers to negate them.



How so? He did not negate Jason's strength and power. What makes you think he is going to negate Itachi's?



> He already did that back in part 3. A teenager attacked him with blasts of magic and at first they seemed to work.
> 
> Then Freddy went all "I don't believe in magic!" and walks through the magic blasts without them doing anything.
> 
> And then he gutted the little fucker.



Terrible example. The kid never had super powers to begin with, at least in the real world anyway.



> Heck, or Krueger is really cruel and transforms his eyes into hyper-mega sharingans (Super Freddy anyone?).



That is assuming if Freddy knows. Which he won't because he would need to stab Itachi's skull with his claws like he did with Jason. And I really do not see that happening at all.



> And what is Itachi going to mind rape Freddy with? That guy is as sick and twisted as they come and he went through several horrible deaths. Which Itachi does not know.



Having a sick mind =\= strong mind. 



> As you already said, dreams are Freddy's domain. He decides what you have there and what you don't.



Again, Jason still retained his strength. It is Freddy's no doubt, but he isn't omnipotent in the dream world if you catch my drift.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Hes never shown to turn people into roaches stop making stuff up



Okay, now I know that you are spouting utter shit.

_A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_

Turned a girl into a cockroach and squashed her.





> and whats to stop Itachi from using amaterasu as a mouse? :rofl



How about not having a Sharingan anymore?


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Okay, now I know that you are spouting utter shit.
> 
> _A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_
> 
> ...



Sorry i didn't watch the steaming pile of shit that is A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master  movie. My bad.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> The series spanned from the first nightmare to the final nightmare. That is 6x. Yes, I would say he is cocky and dumb. I'm not saying he has an IQ of just 10. He can control his dream, correct? But failing 6x is dumb in my book.



Fail?

Most winning protagonists died in the end and by part 6 he had total control over Springwood, turning the adults there into mindless zombies (not dead but they were all fucking insane) and killed all the teenagers except one because he let him live (killedh him later though in the movie).

I'd call that fucking successful, having an entire town under his thumb for who knows how many years.

And he lost in the sixth one because he wanted to leave Springwood and extend his rule to other cities as well.




> How so? He did not negate Jason's strength and power. What makes you think he is going to negate Itachi's?



Are you even reading what I'm writing? This would now be the... what, sixth time?

Freddy was at his weakest during Freddy vs Jason. Most of his powers were gone by that movie.




> Terrible example. The kid never had super powers to begin with, at least in the real world anyway.



Doesn't really matter. If you can't beat Freddy at a place where you should be the strongest possible (your own dreams), then you can't beat him there.




> That is assuming if Freddy knows. Which he won't because he would need to stab Itachi's skull with his claws like he did with Jason. And I really do not see that happening at all.



Errr... lot wut?

He knows exactly what people fear. Always did.





> Again, Jason still retained his strength.



Didn't help him much when Freddy played pinball with him.

And again. Freddy was at his weakest there.





Roxxas said:


> Sorry i didn't watch the steaming pile of shit that is A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master  movie. My bad.



Then why do you even bother arguing if you don't know all feats of a character.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Fail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because i saw 4 of his movies thats knowledge enough.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Because i saw 4 of his movies thats knowledge enough.



Not really, no.

That's like saying you read Part 1 of Naruto. That's enough to know about all the character's feats.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 21, 2008)

> I'd call that fucking successful, having an entire town under his thumb for who knows how many years.



While it took Freddy several years to kill *insert #*
It took Itachi one fucking night to murder everyone.
Not to mention, everyone goes to sleep and he has killed how many? BORING. The numbers don't impress me. Jason's? Well his method of killing does.



> Doesn't really matter. If you can't beat Freddy at a place where you should be the strongest possible (your own dreams), then you can't beat him there.



Yawn. He still gets beaten by teenagers. If Freddy is all powerful, he should NEVER EVER get beaten. 



> Are you even reading what I'm writing? This would now be the... what, sixth time?
> 
> Freddy was at his weakest during Freddy vs Jason. Most of his powers were gone by that movie.



I really do not like excuses. 



> Errr... lot wut?
> 
> He knows exactly what people fear. Always did.



I truly doubt it. Humans have fear. Manga characters sometimes don't. Try extracting fears from Aizen or Roger for example. 

Seriously, Freddy isn't going to rape Itachi.

But lets not strive away from the true question, kay? Since Freddy is already locked eyes with Itachi.....
Question: Can Freddy withstand Itachi's spell? No, he cannot. When he is in spell, he is in Itachi's world.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Not really, no.
> 
> That's like saying you read Part 1 of Naruto. That's enough to know about all the character's feats.



Hes made about 7 movies thats more than Part 1 Naruto.

And Itachi still wins cause he can use fire which Krueger is afraid of.
He can set his dream world on FIAAAAHHHH!


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this thread still going on? Itachi loses. Freddy is near omnipotent in the dream realm, so he can just take away Itachi's powers. Freddy wins.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

> Yawn. He still gets beaten by teenagers. If Freddy is all powerful, he should NEVER EVER get beaten.



As far as I know Freddy is still alive and all teenagers (or at least most) are dead.




Sengoku said:


> I really do not like excuses.



Oh right... A character having lost all his power is an excuse now.

I guess Superman has no excuse for getting trashed when kryptonite is around. Or Luffy when seastone is around. Yeah, damn. Why didn't Luffy break out of Crocodile's freakin' cage. I mean, he's strong enough to punch someone through meters of bedrock but a small cage is a problem.

Damn, Luffy must be damn weak.




> I truly doubt it. Humans have fear. Manga characters sometimes don't. Try extracting fears from Aizen or Roger for example.



Doesn't really matter, this is Itachi.




> But lets not strive away from the true question, kay? Since Freddy is already locked eyes with Itachi.....
> Question: Can Freddy withstand Itachi's spell? No, he cannot. When he is in spell, he is in Itachi's world.



No, Freddy's in Itachi's _illusion_ in his world.

Tsukiyomi is nothing else but that. An illusion. It has nothing to do with realities, dimensions or what the hell I know other space time shit.

It is a simple illusion and nothing more.

At the end it's still Freddy's world and he can do whatever the fuck he wants.

Itachi loses. Hard.




Roxxas said:


> Hes made about 7 movies thats more than Part 1 Naruto.



9 movies. 



> And Itachi still wins cause he can use fire which Krueger is afraid of.
> He can set his dream world on FIAAAAHHHH!



Didn't even work in the movies. What makes you believe that Itachi has more luck?


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2008)

Its not a simple illusion lol its suppose to be the ultimate illusion where Itachi has complete control and can control time and space within it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2008)

> Yawn. He still gets beaten by teenagers. If Freddy is all powerful, he should NEVER EVER get beaten.



He is all powerful, or something like all powerful, in the dream world, but he gets beaten because otherwise there would be no happy ending. Plot stupidity. Don't dismiss him because of plot. 

Most of his defeats involve them bringing him into the real world, where his powers are signficantly rduced and kill him there.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Its not a simple illusion lol its suppose to be the ultimate illusion where Itachi has complete control and can control time and space within it.



It's still an illusion. It's fake. It doesn't happen.

Kakashi did not get stabbed for three days straight. He thinks he got stabbed for three days straight.

And of course the illusionist can make you see whatever he wants in his illusion. Would be kinda pathetic if not. It's still an illusion.

And Itachi has shown nothing in the manga imaginative enough to actually disturb Freddy's mind.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

Any harm done to Freddy in the dream world does not last, so the illusion won't do shit. Besides, it won't matter once Freddy takes away Itachi's power.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 21, 2008)

Freedy's dream world is just the poor man's Tsukiyomi. A god like Itachi should be able to see such crap illusions easily and wtfpwn that loser Freddy. Sharingan sees through all illusions.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

Your fanboy-ism has lead you into such deep naivete that it is impossible for you to get out. YOU are the one in an illusion. 

The dream world is not an illusion, but a place where Freddy reigns as a god. He is immune to damage there; Itachi is not. Itachi loses.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 21, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Your fanboy-ism has lead you into such deep naivete that it is impossible for you to get out. YOU are the one in an illusion.
> 
> The dream world is not an illusion, but a place where Freddy reigns as a god. He is immune to damage there; Itachi is not. Itachi loses.


But the dream world is not real. Its all a dream, just like Orochimaru's dimension, it doesn't exist on a physical plane. The sharingan will see through such a petty trick and revesrse the effects of the dream world on Freddy. The sharingan cannot be defeated.  You cannot defeat a god like Itachi using mere illusion.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's always fun to see Sasuke-Fanboy accidentally wander out of the Library.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 21, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> But the dream world is not real.



Real enough to enter it physically. And not only through dreams.

Failed again.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> But the dream world is not real. Its all a dream, just like Orochimaru's dimension, it doesn't exist on a physical plane. The sharingan will see through such a petty trick and revesrse the effects of the dream world on Freddy. The sharingan cannot be defeated.  You cannot defeat a god like Itachi using mere illusion.



Oro's dimension was a jutsu, so it could be affected by the sharingan. The Dream World is not a jutsu, thus the same effect will not be possible. If Itachi is god-like, he'd be like Thor or Apollo, while Freddy would be Odin or Zeus.


----------



## Penance (Aug 21, 2008)

Itachi will find that he won't even have Sharingan...maybe he'll have no eyes in the dream world...unless he's a dream warrior...


----------



## Red Exodus (Aug 21, 2008)

Freddy is nothing but a weak man's Nightmare. With that in mind,
there's no chance in hell Itachi is going to lose. Freddy may just
end up giving up since his tricks won't work on him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2008)

Itachi's Tsukuyomi has no effect on the actual person.

If Freddy decapitates you in your dreams, your body will lose its head.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

^ Exactly. And that is only if Freddy doesn't take away Itachi's eyes. Even if he uses Tsukuyomi, the effects on Freddy won't last. And being a dream warrior won't help, since they could't do shit to him in the movie!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 21, 2008)

It is possible to use lucid dreaming to manipulate the dream world and it is possible to hurt Freddy in the dream world. The problem is that because he is already pretty much in total control to begin with, neither of these things will have any lasting effect on him.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

^ My point exactly!


----------



## Penance (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine, too...


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2008)

The ONLY version of Freddy I see Itachi beating is this one: This version is better


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 21, 2008)

Freddy gets "killed" countless times and just comes back until Itachi dies. He "outlives" Itachi.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, there are people who actually think that Itachi can win?

Ok, some things you people really don't understand.  Tsukiyomi is not going to work.  This fight takes place in the Dream World.  PIS is not on.  What does this mean?  It means that Freddy is very very very powerful.  Even if Tsukiyomi does somehow work, when Itachi tries to torture Freddy Freddy will just get out of it.  This is Dream World,  Tsukiyomi isn't going to work if Freddy doesn't want it to.

It's hilarious people trying to say "Freddy gets beaten by teenagers lulz".  Yeah, Freddy loses to teenagers, Firelord gets beaten by Spider-Man, and Silver Surfer gets restrained by Black Panther.

Sarcasm aside, PIS is not on in OBD battles.  So no, here, Freddy does not lose to teenagers.

Freddy takes this, hands down.


----------



## Table (Aug 21, 2008)

Would Itachi be sleeping anyways?

I mean, look at those lines under his eyes...


----------



## Federer (Aug 22, 2008)

I never seen Itachi be afraid for something, so there is a chance that he can beat Freddy if he's not scared.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 23, 2008)

Unless Itachi has clock alarm, Freddy rapes Itachi hard 



Sabakukyu said:


> I never seen Itachi be afraid for something, so there is a chance that he can beat Freddy if he's not scared.


No this bullshit again. 

was Jason afraid of Freddy? NO 

Freddy still owned him in the dream world and fought equally with him in the real world


----------



## Federer (Aug 23, 2008)

Yōkai said:


> Unless Itachi has clock alarm, Freddy rapes Itachi hard
> 
> No this bullshit again.
> 
> ...



He was afraid of water.  
Freddy took advantage of that, Freddy rules. But Freddy couldn't killed his first victim, his knifes went straight throw him.

Freddy's opponent must have some fear within him or else Freddy is not gonna do any shit, but since Krueger pretty much can't be killed, he would still win.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> He was afraid of water.
> Freddy took advantage of that, Freddy rules. But Freddy couldn't killed his first victim, his knifes went straight throw him.
> 
> Freddy's opponent must have some fear within him or else Freddy is not gonna do any shit, but since Krueger pretty much can't be killed, he would still win.



Wrong.  Before he even knew what Jason's fear was he was fucking him up with TK.

Whether or not the opponent has a fear is irrelevant, because Freddy can still manipulate the dream world how he sees fit.  Itachi might not be afraid of becoming a cockroach and getting stepped on but it still is going to kill him.


----------



## Federer (Aug 23, 2008)

> Wrong. Before he even knew what Jason's fear was he was fucking him up with TK.



True, but thanks to his HF he couldn't be killed. One thing, can Itachi use his powers in Freddy's world?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 23, 2008)

Only if Freddy decides he can. Y_Y


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2008)

^ Exactly. That's how in control Freddy is of the dream world. AndITachi DOES have fears, anyway. Seeing his brother die, and the village being destroyed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

Freddy doesn't completely control the Dream World. Jason couldn't beat the shit out of him if he did.
Freddy also can't read minds as it took water stopping Jason for Freddy to realize the fear.
So he won't know what Itachi is afraid of.

And no one, I repeat no one, has used a mind fuck on Freddy in the Dream World. You can't prove that it wouldn't work.



> True, but thanks to his HF he couldn't be killed. One thing, can Itachi use his powers in Freddy's world?[/quiote]
> 
> Yep.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2008)

^ LOL! If you wanna play that game, fine, 'cause that works the opposite way as well. You can't "prove" that a mind fuck WILL work on Freddy since it hasn't been used on him.

Did you watch the fight? Freddy handed Jason his ass in the dream world.

And Freddy can take away Itachi's powers in the dream. Itachi is fucked. And Freddy can't fully read minds, but it's safe to say he can do it to an extent, since he was able to replay the scene where Jason died at the camp.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

> ^ LOL! If you wanna play that game, fine, 'cause that works the opposite way as well. You can't "prove" that a mind fuck WILL work on Freddy since it hasn't been used on him.



Illogical. The lack of proof of defense is usually the way battles are won.
Example: Naruto never showed he could take a mountain buster. Thus Inuyasha's Wind Scar will kill him.
Same thing here. Freddy never showed he could resist a mind fuck in his Dream World or that he could escape when someone else was in charge as Itachi would be in Tsukuyomi.



> Did you watch the fight? Freddy handed Jason his ass in the dream world.



He couldn't do anything. Jason got up from all his attacks and was beating him down till Plot no Jutsu.



> And Freddy can take away Itachi's powers in the dream. Itachi is fucked. And Freddy can't fully read minds, but it's safe to say he can do it to an extent, since he was able to replay the scene where Jason died at the camp.



There's no one in Freddy's world with real superpowers like those of a Naruto ninja. He took away the powers of some dorky kids who imagined they had powers. But for those who have real superpowers, like Jason, Freddy couldn't take them away.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 23, 2008)

Freddy is unbeatable in the dream world, he can do w.e he feels like there


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

No Limits Fallacy.
Freddy beats Galactus in the Dream World?


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Freddy doesn't completely control the Dream World. Jason couldn't beat the shit out of him if he did.
> *Freddy also can't read minds as it took water stopping Jason for Freddy to realize the fear.*
> So he won't know what Itachi is afraid of.



He's pretty much instantly known what anyone besides Jason whose entered the Dream World where afraid of.  I'm fairly certain the only reason he didn't know what Jason was afraid of was because Jason is a retard who only thinks about killing people and his momma.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> No Limits Fallacy.
> Freddy beats Galactus in the Dream World?





I like how people always pull out cosmics.

A little info. Itachi isn't one. He's human. 

Freddy on the other hand has been shown to warp reality, even if it was to a small extent.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

I like how people say "Itachi isn't cosmic' like it somehow nullifies the point. Which it doesn't.
Saying Freddy "Freddy is unbeatable in the Dream World" is still a fallacy.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I like how people say "Itachi isn't cosmic' like it somehow nullifies the point. Which it doesn't.



The problem is you have no point. 

Itachi cannot kill Freddy. Period.

Freddy has never died. Even when he was pulled into the real world in part 1 and set on fire again (his _supposed_ weakness), he still came back right in the same movie. When he was pulled into the real world in part 6 and was ripped to pieces due to a dynamite stick stuck in his chest, he still came back. Even when Jason "killed" Freddy in the real world, Freddy was still alive.

Next in line, Tsukiyomi won't bother Freddy even if it worked.

Itachi has shown nothing in the entire manga that would be even slightly disturbing to Freddy. Let's not even talk about mindfuck material.




> Saying Freddy "Freddy is unbeatable in the Dream World" is still a fallacy.



Then let me rephrase it. Unbeatable by the likes of Itachi. He lacks the right powers to beat Freddy in his own realm.

See, there now it's limited to weak mortal humans.

No longer no-limits.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

> Itachi cannot kill Freddy. Period.



Whoever said he'd kill Freddy?



> Next in line, Tsukiyomi won't bother Freddy even if it worked.
> 
> Itachi has shown nothing in the entire manga that would be even slightly disturbing to Freddy. Let's not even talk about mindfuck material.



Manga isn't relevant here.
Freddy isn't fearless. So saying Itachi can't do anything is illogical as Itachi can do whatever he likes in his illusions.



> Then let me rephrase it. Unbeatable by the likes of Itachi. He lacks the right powers to beat Freddy in his own realm.



Except he'll be taking Freddy into his "realm" and as far as I'm aware, Freddy has never shown he could resist such a move.



> See, there now it's limited to weak mortal humans.
> 
> No longer no-limits



Weaker mortal humans beat Freddy regularly. Just like how Jason is beat regularly. They just aren't stopped permanently.
However I don't believe defeating your opponent permanently is a necessity for victory in the OBD.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 23, 2008)

Anti-Existence, you posted this asking people's opinions, and know that most people say Freddy, you're trying to fight it so adamantly! I do give you credit for not surrendering, but Itachi loses this. I admit it, and Itachi is my 2nd favorite character in the manga/anime.

And Jason's is immortal, yet once Freddy discovered his fear, he nearly killed him until the kids saved him. Hence he "took away his power"


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 23, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Whoever said he'd kill Freddy?



Oh well...



> Manga isn't relevant here.
> Freddy isn't fearless. So saying Itachi can't do anything is illogical as Itachi can do whatever he likes in his illusions.



Ah okay.

Good, next time I'll argue that the Carebears would horribly mutilate their enemies and then rape each orifice one after another in a necro-furry orgy.

Of course the manga is important. You can't just add characteristics to a character that he has never shown before. Itachi has never even slightly shown a mentality that would allow him to disturb Freddy's mind.




> Except he'll be taking Freddy into his "realm" and as far as I'm aware, Freddy has never shown he could resist such a move.



Except that Tsukiyomi is not a realm. It is a mind trick just like all Genjutsu.

On another note. How is Tsukiyomi going to work anyway? Freddy is kinda dead, where is the chakra to disturb coming from? Even if you say that Freddy does indeed have it, what's going to stop him from altering his body to not have it?

Also, I'd always go with having control over your own real dimension than with advanced _illusions_.




> Weaker mortal humans beat Freddy regularly.



As was already noted in this thread. PIS is not on in the OBD.




> Just like how Jason is beat regularly.



Which is kinda not hard since he's just a souped up zombie. The problem is not killing him but keeping him down.





> However I don't believe defeating your opponent permanently is a necessity for victory in the OBD.



Then how is Itachi going to defeat Freddy?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

> Then how is Itachi going to defeat Freddy?



No idea.

I just wanted to argue against Freddy.
I can't think of any way for Itachi to beat Freddy. I only saw movies 1-3 so...I know taking him into the real world could be the key for a temp defeat but this isn't a scenario match so that isn't a possibility.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 23, 2008)

This actually reminds me of something I heard a long time ago. Maybe you can confirm or deny it.
Orochimaru's soul transfer takes place in a pocket dimension. Sasuke's Sharingan allowed him to warp it and thus defeat and seal away Oro in him.
If that's true it would seem the Sharingan may have the power to deffect something like the Dream World... Of course I have no personal knowledge of what actually happened and thus I'm asking for clarification.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 23, 2008)

Orochimaru never showed the kinda control over his "dimension" that Freddy has.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Aug 24, 2008)

No, Itachi cannot beat Freddy.

Sorry, but Freddy CAN read minds.  He sees your thoughts and fears when he is in your dream.  Just because he couldn't do it in ONE movie doesn't discount all the times he COULD do it in other movies.

No, Itachi can not use his powers on Freddy.  Well, he can, but the second he does Freddy cancels it.  Because, guess what.  It's not the real world, so no Itachi does not have his powers there.  Saying Freddy fought people who imagined they have powers, not people with actual powers is irrelevant.  This is not the real world, it is Dream World.  Anything Itachi does at all is just something he imagines he is doing since he is not physically there.  Meaning anything Itachi does can be canceled by Freddy just not wanting him to be able to do it.

Freddy wins.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 24, 2008)

Itachi is gettin


----------



## superbatman86 (Aug 24, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> No, Itachi cannot beat Freddy.
> 
> Sorry, but Freddy CAN read minds. He sees your thoughts and fears when he is in your dream. Just because he couldn't do it in ONE movie doesn't discount all the times he COULD do it in other movies.
> 
> ...


Except it is relevant.He's not dealing with a human he's dealing with a metahuman and the only other time he's fought another meta(Jason) he was incapable of taking away his power until he found a fear to exploit.And he's a lot less likely to find a fear in Itachi.He can't just turn his powers off because Freddy's don't work that way.Until he can find a fear to use or creates that fear himself he can't manipulate the person themselves.He can change himself and the dream but not the person.Itachi isn't some scared kid.He's a serial killer with a number of kills that puts Freddy to shame and hasn't shown that he does fear anything.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Aug 24, 2008)

superbatman86 said:


> Except it is relevant.He's not dealing with a human he's dealing with a metahuman and the only other time he's fought another meta(Jason) he was incapable of taking away his power until he found a fear to exploit.And he's a lot less likely to find a fear in Itachi.He can't just turn his powers off because Freddy's don't work that way.Until he can find a fear to use or creates that fear himself he can't manipulate the person themselves.He can change himself and the dream but not the person.Itachi isn't some scared kid.He's a serial killer with a number of kills that puts Freddy to shame and hasn't shown that he does fear anything.



Freddy actually DOES work that way.  Have you not watched the movies?  Have you not seen him walk through blasts that hurt him a second earlier simply because of the fact that he didn't want them to hurt him anymore?

Itachi's powers come from Sharingan and chakra.  These are part of his physical body.  This is the Dream World, meaning it's only Itachi's mind and imagination.  Meaning everything Itachi does is just him imagining he is doing that.  Freddy controls the Dream World.  If he doesn't want Tsukiyomi to work, it won't.  It's that simple.

Freddy couldn't defeat Jason due to PIS.  Unless otherwise stated on the OP, PIS is not on in the OBD.

Even if it was, Itachi is not an immortal demon from Hell who is going to keep on coming back no matter what.  Jason is.

It is very simple for Freddy to find out a persons fears.  When Freddy is in your dream he can read your thoughts and your fears.  Sorry but 7 movies worth of history kind of takes precedent over ONE movie where it didn't even show him trying to find Jason's fear and failing, all it showed was him finding it on accident.  Not actively trying to do something =/= not being able to do something.

Freddy can change people, what are you talking about?  He was able to turn a girl into a cockroach, and transformed that one guy into a video game character who he then took control of.

Freddy wins this.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 24, 2008)

Freddy turns Itachi into a manga and then burns the pages. 

The Freddy (Nightmare on Elm Street) movies have been terrible for a longtime though. Never really liked them. I prefer vampire movies.......


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Not in the dream world.
> 
> Freddy was trashing Jason there but Jason just wouldn't stay down. That's where the water fear thing kicked in.



Oh... Agreed. Jason only survived because of his zombie, undead status. Sort of like how Angel can survive being stabbed by a sword but Spider-Man can't but Spider-Man is still stronger.




Ryoma Nagare said:


> With a _massive_ amount of PIS.
> 
> And most of those teenagers are dead. Freddy is still alive.




As someone who watched all of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies except for two, I will confirm what Ryoma Nagare just said.

1: Dragged into real world.
2: ???
3: Profit...just kidding. They found his remains and gave it a proper burial.
4: Fought against the Dream Master, Alice, who was his dream couterpart.
5: Killed by Alice's unborn child who was strengthened by souls given to him by Freddy and sucked back into the womb of his dead mother, Amanda Krueger.
6: Killed by his daughter after being dragged back into the real world.
FvJ: Killed in the real world.

And not once was he kept down permanently (even his severed head winked back in FvJ).

Really, there are only three ways to temporarily kill Freddy

1). Drag him into the real world
2). Fight on equal terms (Dream Master or in a weakened state without souls to torment and feed off their fear)
3). Proper burial (and that was a one-time deal)

As for being defeated by teenagers, really, they were minor annoyances. In every instance except for the Dream Master and dragging him into the real world, all they did was delay the inevitable.


----------



## Tballack (Dec 24, 2012)

I think Itachi wins this one. This is the reason
Freddy indeed does warp reality, but this power is only in conjuction to his Fear empowerment. It really isn't reality maipulation since its a dream but its dream manipulation. Anyways 
First Scenario: He turns Girl into a cockroach - True - but he could only do this because the said girl was afraid of bugs, he became empowered by the fear and could perform the dream warping on her, notice the real body doesn't turn into a cockroach in the real world, it just disappears or dies, this is because there is probably a death link between hid dream manipulation and reality. 

Second Scenario - He places boy into a video game with *THE FATHER AND FREDDY *as the villains - True -, the said boy was scared of his father and of course was scared of freddy too, hence freddy gets empowered by that fear and dream warps the boy.

Third Scenario - The Dream warriors powers don't work - True -. The dream warriors powers could be negated because they were basically performing dream manipulation and as you all said, freddy was the better dream manipulator, so he just simply manipulates their powers not to work. In Itachi's case he isn't using any sort of manipulation to feign power, he has normal or true power so Freddy can't negate it.

Fourth Scenario - Freddy can negate any power in the dream world - False -. Freddy had always been able to negate powers because the dream warriors in the movies manipulate their dream to have powers, hence he can also manipulate the said dreams for them not to have powers. Incidentally Jason is the only one he has fought who had real power before entering the dream, Super-human Strength and the Can't Die factor, and he was unable to remove the powers, people might say he was playing with him but the proof for this was he said, *WHY WON'T YOU DIE*. This clearly proves he was trying to kill him, if he had the power to just negate anyones power, he would have done so to jason and killed him. 

Fifth Scenario - He was at his weakest in the fight aganst Jason - False -. At the beginning and early in the movie he was weak as evidenced by being unable to enter the town and dream world, and also after entering unable to kill that dude. But with Jason's Killings there became sufficient fear as he had in many other movies, even more than some because this time they were afraid of Jason and Freddy, plus he didn't show any power he had shown before during the fight against jason that was at weaker levels than the other movies. So its not a valid argument. So he simply can't stop itachi's powers from working because he couldn't stop jason can't Die factor.

People say he would just stop itachis powers from working and through scenario 5, i believe i explained why that won't happen, people say he would simply turn itachi into a roach and squash him, through scenarios 1 and 2 i believe i explained that the particular warping or transmutation stems from the victim fear. He couldn't tell jason's fear or he would have used it from when he was getting frustrated, things means he can't automatically tell your fears, maybe and mot probably for normal humans but those with powers maybe not. There is also the possibility that it was because Jason's a Retard and he couldn't read his mind, so lets say he reads itachi's mind, itachi isn't afraid of much except maybe sasuke dying, and konoha being destroyed, but in this battle it doesn't state that freddy can bring in others, so the only other thin is to use the that fear to transmute itachi, to what? Sasuke, then he gets a fist full of Raikiri to his face, plus he still doesn't escape tsukuyomi(will get back to why i mentioned this), next he could transmute itachi to well - the whole of Konoha, the he gets Kakashi, Guy, Tsunade, Naruto ,Sai, Neji, the whole lot of them to smash him to bits. SO transmuting Itachi not the wisest thing to do.

Now that we ascertain that itachi has his powers and can't be turned into a cockroach, the only thing left is to fight. Now I agree, Itachi can't kill freddy because that is the unfairness of this battle. Imagine Human A and Human B fights the both have same level of everything and the only way they can die is a stab, but A is made immune to the stab in the fighting scenario. Its evident that A wins not because he is stronger but because scenario favour him, but that aside itachi still wins *HOW?*. the thread doesn't say kill to win cos that will be further unfair.

How has freddy always been defeated, dragged to the real world and put down temporarily, but this time there isn't a real world, but there are situations when freddy struggles and not because of plot, and this is against those that can create a reality(in this case it means space) they can manipulate, like Alice, he struggled with her in the dream world because she can also manipulate a space. This shows us the type of people that can give freddy problems. We know physical attacks are useless, so Susanoo and Amaterasu are pretty much useless here.


Tsukuyomi - What is the basis of tsukuyomi, the caster puts the victim into a reality where he experiences a paralyzing fear, this reality is a different dimension, (like the sleep dimension you body is in the real world but you are being dealt with in the dream world). The same thing happens here, your body is in the fighting arena but you are actually somewhere else being dealt with. This is what Tsukuyomi does, this reality where you are trapped is not in
freddy's domain and as such he can't have any control over it (surrounding), and becasuse this is an original power belonging to itachi, he can't just press cancel (like he couldn't with Jason)

If itachi uses this on freddy it immobilizes him, though itachi can't use any other physical attack cos freddy will just heal (as we are assuming that he heals even if his mind is not in touch with his world because he is trapped in a genjustu, which i don;t believe), anyways freddy because immobilized and can't break the tsukuyomi. This counts as a win, and it is most convenient for itachi because this is how he normally prefers to fight, no bloodshed just a silent subduing, and best part of all no prep, just a look in freddy's eyes and BOOM, he can't move, what is more he has no knowledge of what he's been hit with and can't break it,(if itachi is to abide by freddy's rules, not being afraid and all, then freddy must be prepared to apply by itachi's rules which include breaking tsukuyomi only through the normal way).

So freddy doesn't know what he's been hit with, how to break it, can't simply cancel it or remove itachi's powers or transmute him. And we know when under tsukuyomi you can't really move, and even if u move its slow(orochimaru did this only because he had advanced knowledge on the sharigan as he had been researching it and knew what to do to break it, and that wasn't even tsukuyomi, just a normal illusion, freddy doesn't have any idea about the sharingan). 

Freddy Beat Jason cos he had telekinesis, BIG DEAL, people use telekinesis everyday and still get beat, plus for you to use telekinesis, you need to have an idea of the location of what you are moving, after it is initialized, from then on you  don't need to look cos you can just throw your opponents about while keeping a hold on them with your mind, itachi is 
1 a ninja, specializes in stealth,
2. can do shadow cone to fool freddy
3. can do genjustu to make freddy think he's won
4. Moves so fast that its like he teleports, freddy won't get a look on him easily, plus it could be  a clone moving.
5. itachi is Really Really Really smart
so with these reasons it would be difficult for freddy to get itachi with telekinesis, while all itachi has to do is look freddy in the eye, easy enough, or even have him look at his ring finger.

The way i see it

OUTCOME: They both entire the dimension, freddy starts telekinesis hitting itachi around but later realizes that typical itachi has him under genjustu the whole time, then he falls into tsukuyomi and is immobilized, Itachi leaves 

I tried to factor in all arguments from all sides stating reasons and proofs for what i said. I think this is the most likely outcome.

We enter the real word, and freddy becomes a Grease spot under itachi's sandals.


----------

